# TRACK GAUGE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I can not find my Track Gauge I bought years ago at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW when it was on the Queen Marry 


It was a piece of alumimum with two slots cut in that the top of the rail fit in....

There was a level glued to the top

Anyone got a source  for a Track Gauge?

Link on line?

Has anyone been using the one on the base of the KADEE coupler Height tool?

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Horrors! Traitor! 

Where is your Aristo track gauge? 

Oh the shame!!!!!









I'm putting the computer down now and calling Lewis in Florida, he's probably still up!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I lost mine, and went on ebay and found one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I found a ARISTO one on E bay and bought it..... 

It got here today.... 

Sure is a lot of stuff on it 

JJ


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought mine at: 

http://www.svrronline.com/TrackandRail.html 

Aluminum @ $6.00 
TOM


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

I made my own.... It's accurate, which is more than you can say for the manufactured ones I've seen. Humppfh. ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John have you used or measured the Aristo gauge? 

It's quite good, and I have to compliment Aristo on making something that is really right. It takes guts to manufacture a gauge that fails on your rolling stock and switches! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
what are you using a gauge for?? Isn't all track made "right"??


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sectional track is stamped out perfectly, all bets are off when youse guys starts bending it! 

Said with an aire of innocence....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 23 May 2013 08:08 PM 
John 
what are you using a gauge for?? Isn't all track made "right"?? I am building my own track out of 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/8th angle iron for inside my track barns.

I need the track gauge to set the angle iron 

Rather then wasting track in a never seen area .

Where you laid a pad and put track on it.

I am laying rack and cementing between the tracks 

The area between the rails will be a depression like a pit 1/2 inch deep. 

The rail and the iron infrastructure will become the re bar so to speak 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually John I have found that sectional track, especially the curved sections can vary widely in gauge. I have all sectional SS track from one manufacture..most of the track is fine, and some loose in gauge, but the first track bought, 10' curves has some pieces tight. 

I was pretty surprised at first but this track uses screws to hold the gauge, and thus it is an assembly problem... as I gained experience it started to make sense why. 

I will admit that this seems to be the only track where the gauge is held by screws, not the "tie casting" itself. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Said with an aire of innocence.... translates to Tongue in cheek


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, 
I think the screws are a safeguard against UV and my big feet... 

Size is the factor, me thinks, smaller scale track has molded on ties, but ours gets assembled. I think the screws force an uneducated work force to maintain gauge. The molded in hole is a constant .... while the machined holes may vary.... if fishplate holes can be a guide. How many fingers and toes is .003"? 
If they get the maching machine set up right, the the product succeds. 

Off to work... have a great day. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually if you look closely, you will see that the "spikes" normally don't even touch the Aristo rail, much less control the gauge. 

Don't take my word for it, take a piece of Aristo curved track, and pull out all the screws and then move the rails and convince yourself.... I've done it... 

If you look deeply at Aristo products, there are MANY clever design aspects of their products, but strangely almost all of them can be negated by poor assembly. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually nobody was disputing that....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I could not quite make out if you misunderstood me or not.... 

Greg


----------

